# Micro squirrels / African Dormice



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I got a small group of these the other day.
Fantastic little creatures!

















They are pretty tame too and don't bite.: victory:


----------



## Neon Gliding Lizard (Oct 21, 2011)

Very nice. I hope they work out for you and maybe even breed.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Stunner's mate. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

And you were very lucky to find some that are time and not bouncing off the walls.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

The top one looks to be missing some of his tail. You may want to keep an eyes on them as he may be being bullied.

I am sure you will have allot of luck breeding them as they breed like rabbits if you let them  . 

Good luck with them. 

-Elina


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Aww lovely I have 2 boys but they are grey with no tint of brown unlike yours wasn't aware you could have brown ones! Been looking for some females close to me but looking to be hard to come by in Scotland


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

Mmmmm.... where can you buy these from they are lovely <3


----------



## Polly Pocket (Nov 20, 2011)

Your APDs are gorgeous. We have nine and are totally in love with these little critters. :2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Thanks all, I have a group of 6. The top one had lost its tail prior to me getting it. They all seem to be getting on fine.
Cool little Gremlin noises!

Perhaps one day I'll have some for sale if/when they breed ..only perhaps 'cause they are really cute lol.


----------



## DanAtter (Oct 3, 2011)

*I have some for sale*

I have APD's for sale at the moment males/females/juveniles message me if anyone is interested and I will provide details.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Getting very tame now.


----------



## Mark1310 (Jan 11, 2012)

hi im looking for a pair or 2 of these if any one has any ,, im in dublin doe so would need them shipped obviously il cover all costs


----------

